# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Μικρή εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυα,ενα pdf από τη Cisco GR

## xaotikos

http://www.cisco.com/global/GR/info/...cookbook25.pdf

Μικρή εισαγωγή σε λύσεις ασυρμάτων δικτύων από τη Cisco στα ελληνικά.

Υ.Γ Το link βρέθηκε από τον φίλο spot του Salonica Wireless και το copyright της ιδέας ανήκει σε αυτόν.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gusr

Μία μικρή διόρθωση στο παραπάνω link:

http://www.cisco.com/global/GR/info/pdfs/cookbook25.pdf

----------


## xaotikos

OP! sorry....thanx file

----------

